# Gigi's 1st birthday



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We celebrated Gigi's 1st birthday during hurricane Irene. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gigi!! The pictures are adorable. I love the picture with all 4! I feel like Gigi is saying, "Hey, why are these rugrats getting attention at MY birthday celebration?!" They are so beautiful Lynda.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The outfit Gigi has on in this picture is from her sister Gracie. She also got some yummy bullysticks, a beautiful pink bow for her hair and the cutest little pink bone toy that squeaks. I think Gracie used her mommy's credit card:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG! I'm laughing out loud at those adorable hats on their heads! Just darling pics!
ROTFL!! Who is the one with the hat tipped in the group pic? Looks like she partied a little too much! LOL!

Happy birthday, little Gigi!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cosy said:


> OMG! I'm laughing out loud at those adorable hats on their heads! Just darling pics!
> ROTFL!! Who is the one with the hat tipped in the group pic? Looks like she partied a little too much! LOL!
> 
> Happy birthday, little Gigi!


That's Chachi in the tipped hat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

lynda said:


> That's Chachi in the tipped hat.


Well, it's still cracking me up! So cute! Where did you ever find such tiny hats? I've had to make Cosy's in years before.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Well, it's still cracking me up! So cute! Where did you ever find such tiny hats? I've had to make Cosy's in years before.


I think I got them at a Hallmark store a few years ago. I think you could find them where ever they sell party supplies. I believe they are made for small children, like ours:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Gigi!!

Lynda, all of the pictures are ADORABLE!:wub::wub: 

I love all of the picures ... and, the one of the four of them together is just precious.:wub::wub::wub::wub:

And, you even had a personalized birthday card for her! Too cute!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the pictures! They all are sooo cute!!! Happy belated bday Gigi.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable. I love the pictures. You must keep very busy keeping track of 4.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYou: for cheering me up, Lynda. I needed a good laugh and I just burst out laughing seeing Gigi in her hat and then the other pix with the rest of your adorable kids in their hats. :wub::wub::wub: :wub: I don't know which picture was cuter but little drunken Chachi(my cutie pie) once again is a scene stealer. And what an adorable outfit from her sister, Gracie. :wub2: Looks like she had an amazing birthday. Too bad Irene came to call. :angry: Tell her not to invite her next year.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

arty:Happy birthday sweet Gigi. I'm sorry your mom didn't tell us, 'cause MiMi and Ray and Aunty Sylie would have been on the first plane...never mind...we would have* chartered *a plane to fly there to celebrate. Okay, we would have...if we we bazzilionaires. So, sweetest of the sweet, we just want to send you lots of kissies and happy birtday wissies. Kissies & wissies....from Auntie Sylie , cuzzie Mimi, lovey Way..and cwankie ole Ruby.arty:arty:Looks like you had a happy birtday. Yay!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your babies are just so adorable! Gigi looks like she had a wonderful birthday


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gigi...hahah I love the hat!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Gigi knows how to celebrate a birthday! Happy Birthday adorable little girl! Love, love, LOVE that hats! All the pictures are great and I had to laugh out loud too. I just had to show hubby-- LOL-- he knows we're all a little 'out there,' but he had to admit your crew absolutely adorable!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Your babies are absolutely adorable, Lynda!
I can see why you have four! :wub:
Happy 1st Birthday, sweet Gigi!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for making me giggle too :biggrin: What fun shots. They look like little characters in their hats. Happy Birthday darling Gigi. arty: arty:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I love have you have them at the table in a little doggie high chair ! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how adorable. I love the pic with all four of the little cuties.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gigi! Loved your birthday pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::HistericalSmiley: What GREAT pictures!!!! How on earth did you get them all to keep the hats on?!!! I thought I was good getting Ava to keep hers on, evidently...that was nothin' :HistericalSmiley:


Happy 1st birthday GiGi baby!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gigi! 

precious precious precious! those photos are just adorable :wub:
I love those birthday hats LOL


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still grinning! Happy Birthday Gigi!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

happy first birthday, ADOOOORABLE GIGI :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how cute...I want to grab her and smother her with kisses! I love that hat on her. And the one with all of them are so precious Lynda.:wub:'HaPPy 1st BiRthDay Gigi giRl!!!!!:tender:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynda, those are such great pictures! When I saw the first one, I thought it was the cutest, then I started scrolling down - they are all adorable! I love the little birthday hats, what a fun idea!

Happy Birthday little Gigi!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Gigi! She is just precious in her birthday hat! They are all so adorable...they don't come any cuter!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sooo cute!!!Happy B-day,Gigi.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Love it!!! They are to die for in those hats! Happy birthday sweet Gigi. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What fun!!!! Looks like all of your fluffs had a great time with the celebration. I know it probably helped take your mind off the hurricane.

Gigi -- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! You're such a special little girl.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy biirthday gigi girl!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy belated bday gigi , what cute pics ,shes adorable , all of them are


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gigi!! I cannot believe you are already 1 - you sure know how to maintain your youth!! Love the pics and it looks like everyone had a great time. You look so fab in your birthday hat and what awesome prezzies you got!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh so cute!! :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

hahaha so cute! I love the hats!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Lynda those pics are just adorable!! I have been out of the loop at SM but i'm glad I'm able to catch up lately cause the pics I have been missin are just precious!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-just precious!!!!:wub::wub::wub: I love it when they are all together with their birthday hats on. Happy birthday Gigi!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gigi makes a "picture perfect" birthday princess! Happy Birthday Gigi girl!! Lynda, that was cute beyone compare!! What a perfect diversion from Irene!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Lynda, those pictures are priceless!!!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub: I feel like such a bad mommy for not having a party like yours for Gracie. :brownbag: I can never let her see your pictures or she will want to come and live with you instead.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: your pictures brought a giggle, I love your girls:tender: and to see little GIGI in her birthday hat was just what made my evening.:ThankYou:

:wub:Happy 1st birthday precious GIGI:wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

These are some of the cutest pictures!! Happy Birthday Gigi!


----------

